# Pond heaters??



## Frenchi (25 Aug 2014)

Hi ppl
I've been keeping koi successfully for around 6 years now in a 2000 litre pond they grow each year nicely and without disease or very little anyway...
My only down point is winter, now to be fair winter in the uk isn't the worst but it's enough to stress the fish so I decided to buy a 1.5kw floating or submersible pond heater, my question is will this heat the pond enough to take the chill off ? 
I was going to buy a 1kw inline heater but I heard a lot of horror stories that they need cleaning out every 2 week but I haven't got the time to do this.
Anyone had any experience using something similar ? 

Thanks

Mick  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martin-green (25 Aug 2014)

Can you post a link to the heater you have just brought / thinking of buying?


----------



## Frenchi (25 Aug 2014)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B001E8PMCS/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?ref_=pe_385721_37986871_TE_item#


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frenchi (25 Aug 2014)

I think I got the last one off amazon ... But they are else where... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxfish (25 Aug 2014)

I think it would stop the pond from freezing over but without some form of cover over the pond, I don't think it will do much to raise the overall pond temp by very much.
Pretty expensive to run too!


----------



## Frenchi (25 Aug 2014)

foxfish said:


> I think it would stop the pond from freezing over but without some form of cover over the pond, I don't think it will do much to raise the overall pond temp by very much.
> Pretty expensive to run too!


I thought of the expense ... Eek told the wife it's 300w ... Not sure how much it will cost? 
I know the inline ones for my pond are 1kw so I was thinking if I dropped it into pot 1 in my clover leaf filter it would act like an inline one? 
I may be wrong! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxfish (25 Aug 2014)

@ 1500 watts = aprox £0.16p per hour = £26 per week.


----------



## Frenchi (25 Aug 2014)

foxfish said:


> @ 1500 watts = aprox £0.16p per hour = £26 per week.


Jeez!!!! Now that's got me thinking.... Erm send it back springs to mind .... Thanks for that!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxfish (25 Aug 2014)

Well I don't really think it would cost that much in the UK probably more like £7.00 a week?
Best check at online calculator with your area cost per unit.


----------



## Andy D (25 Aug 2014)

Potentially a 1.5kWh heater could cost about £32 a week if we take an average unit cost of 13p per kWh. It would be very unlikely to be working at full capacity all the time though assuming it has a thermostat and depending what temp you are trying to maintain.


----------



## Edvet (25 Aug 2014)

Maybe it's feasible to run something of your central heating? I was thinking of doing that for a tropical green house back in the day.


----------



## martin-green (25 Aug 2014)

I have done some research on electricity prices. Averages seems to be around 11p / KWh

Here is the maths.
The heater you have is 1.5 Kw so that means it will cost (11 x 1.5) 16.5p / hour
For every 24 hours that it is on it will cost you (16.5 x 24) £3.96 which is £110.88 / 4 week month or £1,441.44 / year

BUT that is on the assumption the heater is on 24/7, since the heater has a stat it should turn it off when the required temperature is reached.

However, the question should be, is the heater you have chosen capable of heating 2000 litres of water by 1 degree? Since it will be literally in "open water" it will take it some weeks (if at all) to raise the temperature by even 1 degree. The Item mentioned is really a pond surface de-icer, its not meant to heat a whole pond, so to be honest I doubt that it can heat a whole pond.

That is why the "in line" heater was developed, as they are better for heating a whole pond, but they were developed when electricity was used for all sorts of heating.

If you want to heat your pond, gas has to be the way to go, it will cost you more initially but considerably less to run.

I would have to suggest that for a pond of only 2000 litres, heating it is NOT a viable option, you would be better off with something as simple as bubble wrap on a frame on the water (with a central hole)


----------



## Frenchi (25 Aug 2014)

Cheers guys ... That's been most helpful and probably just saved my marriage haha!! No seriously thanks for your input ..... Much appreciated  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

